# Did My 1st Fattie Today



## dave from mesa (Jan 11, 2010)

Well got around to doing my 1st Fattie today. Used some hot sausage that I got from a pork shop. Put some scrambled eggs, onions, and potatoes (cooked together) and added some of those frozen hash-browns in strips and some cheddar cheese. It came out fine except that the sausage overpowered the flavor of everything else. gonna try ground beef next time. Feel free to critique the looks of it. Good or bad will only help make the next one better.

Rolled and setting on the grill ready to smoke.


After about 3 1/2 hrs. Don't know what temp it cooked at as the smoker doesn't have a temp gauge. Took it off at 163.


Put it in the oven to crisp up the bacon. These are the cut pieces.


Also did some Candied Bacon in the over. Pics are a little darker than they really came out. Man were they good.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on your first fatty dave.  Was it a hot flavored breakfast type of sausage?  Or a hot sausage like you'd use on a pizza or to make a sandwich with.  I like you're ingredients, they'll be great with either the ground beef or maybe a milder breakfast style sausage.








for your first fatty!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the pig candy. The fatty looks great.


----------



## dave from mesa (Jan 11, 2010)

It was hot flavored breakfast type of sausage. Won't do that again. Still lookin forward to the next one.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks Great...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll tell you thats a fine looking fattie you have there Dave. I also think that the breakfast fattie is the most popular too. But your look great and it your first so here's some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for pulling off the first of many I sure.


----------



## lowandslowbbq (Jan 11, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## codymcgee (Jan 11, 2010)

depending on the weather I'd say that ECB ran at about 250..mine runs at 250 even every time..unless the winds blowing.


----------



## badfrog (Jan 11, 2010)

a VERY nice looking fatty...I did my first one a month or so ago; just a warning, you now have a new addiction - you can't make one and then walk away!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Dave - nice looking fattie - and the pork candy looks great too


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Great job! The possibilities are endless.


----------



## dave from mesa (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks guys
Already thinking about the next one. One thing for sure it won't be the same kind of sausage. Probably be some kind of beef and maybe a little sausage.


----------



## treegje (Jan 12, 2010)

Man those look good ,certainly earned points


----------

